# Charlie is in NC!



## mylissyk

That is really lovely. I'm so glad this forum is able to help it's members when there is a need, and Charlie has a wonderful new home!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Congratulations! Charlie is beautiful, love the pictures. 

A big thank you to all the GRF members who helped make this possible for Charlie to join your family.

I wish you and your family many happy, healthy, years with Charlie.
Looking forward to seeing more pictures and reading more updates.


----------



## Rainheart

I am so glad everything worked out and I am so happy to see you have Charlie! He looks like he will fit in great! We need more pictures with him and the gang!


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup

I know boy dogs are supposed to be handsome BUT: He's Beautiful!!!!

And he looks so happy. I'm so glad you were able to offer him his forever home. I know Candace is sad and happy too.


----------



## Jamm

I love this forum. Thank you for helping Candace with the boy you now share. He looks great, can't wait to hear more about him


----------



## DaisyGolden

That's wonderful! I'm so happy that Charlie has a great new home.


----------



## Dallas Gold

Thank you for updating us, sharing photos and most of all for opening your heart and home to this beautiful boy. I am so happy for you! Thanks to everyone who helped this happen too. 

Candace, my heart hurts for you, but please know that you did a wonderful and unselfish thing in finding a good home for Charlie. HUGS to you and many good wishes coming your way.


----------



## Karen519

*Charlie*

I couldn't be happier for Charlie and for you!!
Wonderful pictures!!

Candace: I am so very sorry for all you are going through!!


----------



## Sophie_Mom

Another testament to the loving and generous members of this forum. This is such a touching story. So happy that Charlie is settling in and is being loved in his new home. And so much admiration for the loving and selfless act of his original mom.


----------



## nolefan

Elizabeth, 
Thank you so much for opening your heart and home to Charlie. Meeting Candace and her Mom and Tammy and her son and Charlie yesterday was an absolute joy and made me so happy to be a member of this forum. 

Charlie is the most adorable sweetheart and I have to confess that during our drive I had a serious pang of remorse that he wasn't coming home with me. I look forward to hearing all about Charlie's adventures with his new family as he adjusts and seeing photos whenever you are able. Wishing you all the best on this new adventure!
Kristy


----------



## Dexell1827

Things are getting more relaxed by the minute here in NC! Charlie is still a little unsure, of course, but I can see his personality emerging.

He and my 5-month-old puppy, Ollie, had a great session of bitey-face, and I managed to catch some of it on video. You can see the video here: First Play Session | Flickr - Photo Sharing! Please ignore my constant talking; I have yet to learn to shut up when I'm videoing the dogs. 

You'll also see my 7-year-old Golden, Dexter, in the video. Dexter is already relishing the peace that comes from Ollie having another playmate!


----------



## DaisyGolden

Love the video! Charlie looks right at home.


----------



## hubbub

Love Love LOVE - brought tears to my eyes


----------



## Dallas Gold

I love the video showing the two having a good time playing bitey face. It brings back happy memories of Barkley and Toby doing that! 

Charlie looks like he's definitely adjusting!


----------



## jealous1

Thank you for the updates and pictures! And thanks to everyone that helped make this possible.


----------



## Sophie_Mom

LOVE LOVE LOVE the video! Thanks for posting! Looks like things will work out just fine for all! What a big heart you have!


----------



## Rainheart

Wonderful video!! Looks like Ollie loves having a new playmate!


----------



## Tuckers Mom

This is why Rescue and GRF are so Awesome. What a GREAT and Beautiful Ending, and he is STUNNING. Congratulations on your new Boy. Many Happy Years.


----------



## Ranger

Aw, I'm soooo happy for Charlie!! He's such a handsome fellow...so happy he's settling in and everything's working out.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

I raise my glass to all who helped Charlie get to his new home. This forum is SUPER when it comes to helping our golden family!!! Wishing Charlie and his new family the very best, and to Candace who put Charlie's welfare first.


----------



## hubbub

Penny & Maggie's Mom said:


> I raise my glass to all who helped Charlie get to his new home. This forum is SUPER when it comes to helping our golden family!!! Wishing Charlie and his new family the very best, and to Candace who put Charlie's welfare first.


I couldn't have said this better myself.


----------



## Tammy

So glad Charlie's settling in with you & his new family!  I loved the chance to be able to meet you & your mom and Kristy & her dad & most of all, Charlie! My son & I fell in love with him on the drive. All the best to you all!


----------



## Bogey's Mom

Another wonderful forum story! I am so glad you came to GRF, Elizabeth! Dexter is going to get a well-deserved rest and Ollie and Charlie are going to be the best of buds! Please keep sharing photos


----------



## Dexell1827

Just a quick update this morning: things are going really well; I can tell Charlie is becoming more at ease, and I was actually able to get a picture of him with his new "brothers" last night:









l-r: Dexter (7yo), Ollie (5mo), and Charlie


----------



## Dallas Gold

Oh my goodness, look at that smile! I love that photo! Thank you for sharing and I'm so happy the pups are bonding so well already! yay!


----------



## Jamm

I LOVEE that picture<3


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Great picture, so glad to hear things are going so well, love the smiles on your boys' faces.


----------



## TYPERCOP

Awesome story! Glad to hear Charlie has a new home.


----------



## Sam's Mom

Charlie is a special dog! I love the video and pics. I hope Candace is happy and relieved that Charlie has found such a terrific home. I give her a lot of credit for being so strong and loving to give him up because she felt it was the right thing to do. The forum is amazing.


----------



## Sophie_Mom

One of the best pictures ever. LOVED it! Look at those SMILES!!!!!!


----------



## Sophie_Mom

Has anyone heard from Candace? I hope she's doing okay. Thinking of her too.


----------



## DaisyGolden

Sophie_Mom said:


> Has anyone heard from Candace? I hope she's doing okay. Thinking of her too.


I was wondering too. I hope she's ok too. The picture is so great. He looks very happy.


----------



## Dexell1827

Today marks one month since Charlie (now named Gus) joined our family. Aside from a few bobbles that are to be expected when incorporating an adult dog into an established household, things have gone amazingly well. Gus & Ollie have been best buds since around Day 3, and over the past week Gus has been making play overtures to Dexter. While Dexter is still a bit standoff-ish with Gus, I can tell that he's accepting Gus's presence more every day. And while I still miss my girl Ella desperately (Saturday was two months from her passing), I choose to believe that she sent Gus to us to help us all heal. 

(As to the name change, "Charlie" was causing some confusion since it's so similar to "Ollie," and a new life deserves a new name. In honor of my Ella, I turned to my favorite childhood movie, _Cinderella_, and my favorite character from that movie, "Gus" or more frequently "Gus-Gus," an adorably clueless, pudgy little mouse. The name suits "Charlie" to a T, and he's already responding to it after only a few days.

And since no post is complete without pictures, here's a picture I took this evening as we set out on our walk and tried to beat the rain:


----------



## hubbub

Thanks for the lovely update  It's wonderful to see his smile and know that he's enmeshed himself so wonderfully in your pack...I hope that Gus continues to bring joy and smiles to all your hearts for years to come.


----------



## Tammy

Glad to see about Charlie....Gus.  My son was asking if I had heard how he was doing the other day. I'll make sure to show him this picture!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Thanks for the update, it is good to hear he is doing so well in his new home.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Wonderful update, Gus looks so happy-life is good for this boy, glad to hear it.


----------



## Karen519

*Gus*

I love the name Gus-it suits him.
So happy that you love him and he loves you.
Have you talked at all to Candance? We are all hoping that all is well with her.


----------



## Dexell1827

Karen519 said:


> Have you talked at all to Candance? We are all hoping that all is well with her.


I haven't, unfortunately. I sent her an update on how Gus was settling in about a week ago, but haven't heard back.


----------



## DaisyGolden

I'm glad that Gus is doing so well. I love his new name.


----------



## mylissyk

Thank you for the happy update, brings a great big smile!


----------



## Ranger

I'm so happy to hear Gus is doing well in his new home! He looks great! Love the name, too!


----------



## nolefan

Thank you for the photo and update! Gus-Gus is just a precious name for a precious boy! Love it!


----------

